# Aqua Soil topped off with sand??



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I just purchased 3 bags of Malaya ADA aqua soil. I am using it for a 72g bowfront. I am wondering that if I top if off with sand, will it affect it's ability to affect the water.

Also, I want to know where I can find some tan colored sand to top it off. I've never seen a fine light brown or tan sand. All I have seen is play/pool sand that is usually not fine and a lighter shade. Or should I just order some ada powder form? I only want a 1" think layer. Would it mix into the aqua soil? I'm thinking no because why would they sale the powder. 

Thanks, you all are a big help.


----------



## dschmeh (Feb 5, 2006)

you can find tan sand here.

ADA Substrate System


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

*Someone explain this to me*

It is an efficient, stand alone substrate. Why would you want to cap it? There has been a lot of chatter about mixing it with other substrates and capping it. I continue to be very confused as to why someone would want to do that? Would you explain to me, sixerfan?

Realize this. When you are mixing substrates, the smaller grained of the two substrates is going to work its way under the larger grained substrate. Unless some sort of barrier is placed between the two substrates, the mixing is inevitable. So, your sand _over_ your Aqua Soil is going to wind up being your sand _under_ your Aqua Soil.

Mike


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Momotaro said:


> It is an efficient, stand alone substrate. Why would you want to cap it? There has been a lot of chatter about mixing it with other substrates and capping it. I continue to be very confused as to why someone would want to do that? Would you explain to me, sixerfan?
> 
> Realize this. When you are mixing substrates, the smaller grained of the two substrates is going to work its way under the larger grained substrate. Unless some sort of barrier is placed between the two substrates, the mixing is inevitable. So, your sand _over_ your Aqua Soil is going to wind up being your sand _under_ your Aqua Soil.
> 
> Mike


Oh so if i put Flourite under Pool filter sand or Tahitian moon sand it will end up on top ?


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

Momotaro said:


> It is an efficient, stand alone substrate. Why would you want to cap it? There has been a lot of chatter about mixing it with other substrates and capping it. I continue to be very confused as to why someone would want to do that? Would you explain to me, sixerfan?
> 
> Realize this. When you are mixing substrates, the smaller grained of the two substrates is going to work its way under the larger grained substrate. Unless some sort of barrier is placed between the two substrates, the mixing is inevitable. So, your sand _over_ your Aqua Soil is going to wind up being your sand _under_ your Aqua Soil.
> 
> Mike


It is for looks, I do not like the beaded look of aquasoil. Sand just looks more natural to me. It's the same reason adg offers powder form. 

I am worried about it seeping into the aqua soil. I just prefer sand as a top layer, and so do the fish that I have kept. I'm just trying to find the best way to go as changing substrate is not fun down the road.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Oh so if i put Flourite under Pool filter sand or Tahitian moon sand it will end up on top ?


Yes. The Flourite will eventually end up on top.


Mike


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

number1sixerfan said:


> It is for looks, I do not like the beaded look of aquasoil. Sand just looks more natural to me. It's the same reason adg offers powder form.
> 
> I am worried about it seeping into the aqua soil. I just prefer sand as a top layer, and so do the fish that I have kept. I'm just trying to find the best way to go as changing substrate is not fun down the road.


In that case I would use 100% sand- don't waste your money on AS if you are just going to cover it with sand. If you insist on mixing it...well, the sand WILL seep into the AS and you will have even a MORE unnatural looking substrate.


----------

